# Dorschbestand und Angelerfolg



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2016)

*Dorschbestand und Angelerfolg​*
Ich war - aus weit über 35 Jahren Angelerfahrung an der Ostsee - bisher immer der Meinung, dass der Fangerfolg der Angler wesentlich davon abhängt, wie gut der Dorschbestand ist.

Ich habe schon mehrere "Wellen" mitgemacht.

Zeitweise lohnte sich Dorschangeln gar nicht mehr....

Zeitweise konnte man beim abendlichen Blinkern locker 5 - 10 verwertbare Fische mitnehmen..

Je höher der Bestand (und desto besser die Fänge der Angler), desto eher hatte ich auch den Eindruck, dass die Dorsche größere Schwärme bilden..

Von einem Wissenschaftler wurde mir diesbezüglich widersprochen..

Er behauptete, dass der Dorschbestand (Biomasse) KEINEN Einfluss auf die Fänge der Angler habe..

Also egal, wie der Dorschbestand aussieht, die Angler würden mehr oder weniger immer die gleiche Menge Dorsch fangen.....

Aber was weiss ich schon als einfacher praktischer Angler und Autor?

Daher mal diese Umfrage unter euch praktischen Dorschanglern, wie ihr das seht:
Hat der Dorschbestand Einfluss auf den Fangerfolg den Angler??
Fangt ihr mehr, wenns mehr Dorsch gibt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand und Angelerfolg*

Interessant in dem Zusammenhang:
Der Wissenschaftler zweifelte nicht seine Daten oder seine Datenerhebung an (es könnte ja auch sein, wenn er ermittelt dass bei (angeblich) abnehmenden Bestand Angler trotzdem das gleiche fangen, dass seine Zahlen falsch oder deren Erhebung zweifelhaft sein könnte)..


----------



## forellenbernhard (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand und Angelerfolg*

Hallo Thomas, ich angel mit einem Kumpel seid 3 Jahren, je 14 Tage bei Boltenhagen und dieses Jahr noch 14 Tage bei Hohenfelde vom Schlauchboot. In Boltenhagen haben wir gut bis sehrgut gefangen. In Hohenfelde keinen Dorsch nur Plattfische. Obwohl ich auch eine Dorschmontage draussen hatte. Auch auf dem Fischfinder keine Dorsche. Die " Einheimischen" sagen auch, es wäre kein Dorsch mehr da.
Laut Angelbord wird aber in der östlicheren Ostsee noch Dorsch gefangen. Ich bin aber kein Spezialist für Dorsch.
mfG Bernhard


----------



## CaptainPike (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand und Angelerfolg*

Wahrscheinlich stehen die Küstenbereiche einfach regelmäßig auf dem Wanderplan der Fische. Darum sind sie ja auch bekannte Spots zum Angeln. Wie viel Fisch tatsächlich noch draussen steht, wissen wohl nur die Berufsfischer und Meeresforscher.


----------



## thomas1602 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand und Angelerfolg*

Ich hab vor geraumer Zeit mal eine Sendung im TV (Youtube) gesehen, die beschäftigte sich mit dem Dorschbestand. Interessant fand ich die Info, dass die Fischer , kurz bevor die Dorsche in Kanada ausgestorben sind (80er) nochmal extrem viele Dorsche gefangen hat und damit dachten, der Bestand hätte sich erholt, kurze Zeit später war er dann wohl weg. 

Die Sendung habe ich damals auf youtube in 4 Teilen gesehen, war sehr interessant, der Link war irgendwo hier gepostet worden.


Edit:
hier 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqWCr1ReaFs

Dorschs Dilemma Ein Fisch auf Rückzug HD Reportage   Teil 1


----------



## daci7 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand und Angelerfolg*

Ich denke mal der Bestand wird sich (logischerweise) auch auf die Fangerfolge der Angler ausschlagen - kan aber selbst keine wirkliche Korrelation herstellen, da ich einfach zu selten and er Ostsee bin.
Was mir aber schon aufgefallen ist ist, dass man in manchen Jahren wesentlich mehr Winzdorsche gefangen hat und in anderen eher größere Fische. Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen, dass das mit dem schwankenden Laicherfolg zu tun hat - und damit natürlich mit den schwankenen Bestandszahlen.


----------



## angler1996 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand und Angelerfolg*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> * Dorschbestand und Angelerfolg​*
> 
> Ich war - aus weit über 35 Jahren Angelerfahrung an der Ostsee - bisher immer der Meinung, dass der Fangerfolg der Angler wesentlich davon abhängt, wie gut der Dorschbestand ist.
> 
> ...



 Mit diesem Hintergrund kann ich nur ankreuzen-

 dumm geboren- nichts dazu gelernt

 Wenn dem so ist, dass der tatsächliche Bestand keinen Einfluss auf den Fangerfolg der Angler hat (was mir zunächst unlogisch erscheint), wären die Faktoren interessant, die den Fangerfolg aus Sicht dieses Wissenschaftlers ausmachen.
 Lass sie Hosen runter!:m 
 Gruß A.


----------



## Ulli3D (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand und Angelerfolg*

Nach der Aussage fange ich bei gutem Dorschbestand genau so viel Dorsche wie bei keinem Dorschbestand, dem Wissenschaftler kann man nur den Hinweis geben:

"Si tacuisses phisosophus mansisses!"


----------



## seeschwalbe (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand und Angelerfolg*

Diese sogenannten Wissenschaftler haben meiner
Meinung nach alle zuviel Sonne abbekommen.#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand und Angelerfolg*

Ich denke, am 06./07. werd ich dazu dann Näheres veröffentlichen.....

Muss das noch alles aufarbeiten...

Aber so das eine/andere Institut ist inzwischen für mich mehr als deutlich im Ansehen gefallen...


----------



## Kotzi (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand und Angelerfolg*

Wie lautet denn der genaue Wortlaut deiner Frage und die genaue Antwort?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand und Angelerfolg*

kommt noch (bin am ausarbeiten) wie gesagt um den 06./07. rum...

Die Frage ist, ob die geschätzten (gewürfelten?) Zahlen zum Bestand  von der "Wissenschaft" wirklich stimmen??

Oder ist der gar Bestand nicht so eingebrochen und DESWEGEN fangen die Angler dann noch vielleicht so viel wie vorher?


Wie gesagt, es gab Zeiten, da hatten Kutter im Schnitt über 300 Dorsche an Bord - und heute wären sie froh, wenn der Schnitt 100 wäre..

Und zu den Zeiten mit 300 Dorschen im Schnitt fuhren auch noch (mindestens) doppelt so viele Kutter...

Aber laut Wissenschaft fangen heute die Angler (mit im Schnitt deutlich weniger Fang bei deutlich weniger Kuttern) immer noch so viel wie damals?

Das sehen die Angler aber ganz anders - einfach mal fragen die Jungs und/oder gucken in den Fangmeldungsbereichen.

Ich hab halt als Angler und Autor keine Ahnung/Erfahrung in über weit über 35 Jahren, und man muss das der "Wissenschaft" glauben, auch wenn die anscheinend ihre Zahlen nur würfeln, schätzen und hochrechnen...

Ich nehm solche Leute nicht mehr ernst..

Andere können das gerne anders sehen.. 

Das Schlimme ist, dass es nur ein einziges Institut gibt, das solche Zahlen liefert....

Und es stellt sich immer klarer raus, dass die komplett auf der gleichen anglerfeindlichen Schiene wie Rodust, Happach-Kasan und Co fahren...

Denn so lässt sich das immer mehr Kohle abzocken, um weiterhin Studien/Erhebungen über Anglerfangzahlen machen zu können....

Würde keiner bezahlen, wenn die zugeben müssten, dass Angler im Gegensatz zu Fischern keinen signifikanten Einfluss hätten..

Ich persönlich traue diesen Leuten dieses Institutes keinen Zentimeter mehr..


----------



## CaptainPike (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand und Angelerfolg*

Wieso hast du den denn nicht einfach gefragt wie diese Zahlen zustandekommen? Also einfach rumfluchen und mutmaßen dass die Jungs ihren Job schlecht machen kanns ja nun auch nicht sein, oder wie genau willst/kannst du belegen das es eben nicht so ist wie beschrieben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand und Angelerfolg*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> kommt noch (bin am ausarbeiten) wie gesagt um den 06./07. rum...


Und bis dahin wollte ich wissen, wie das Angler sehen hier..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand und Angelerfolg*

Die Fänge insgesamt von uns Anglern sind gleichgeblieben, jedoch hat sich die Zahl der Angler deutlich erhöht! Also ist der Fang/ Angler rückläufig.

Die Fänge der Kutter hingegen sind rückläufig und die Quoten logischerweise auch- für mich ein Zeichen, dass nicht die Angler, sondern die Fischer schuldig sind. Was im übrigen ja auch viele Aussagen von WIssenscahftlern im WWW aufzeigen... Außer aus gewissen Kreisen habe ich noch nie gelesen, dass der Angler Schuld hat. In den Jahren zuvor hatte der Angler selbst beim Thünen- Institut keine Bedeutung, beim ICES schon gar nicht... Der Angler wird vom opfer zum Täter gemacht. Nennt sich Politik, in diesem Fall gedeckelt durch die Angelverbände.

Ich habe als aktiver Angler auf der Ostsee meine eigene Theorie. Zuerst bleiben die Fänge im Kattegat aus, dann im Bereich Belte/ Sund (Langeland, Als, Middelfart), jetzt auf Fehmarn. Beginn der rückgängigen Fänge war der letzte große Salzwassereinbruch in der Ostsee. In der östlichen Ostsee sind die Fänge (noch?) sehr gut. Ich behaupte, dass ich weiß, wo der Dorsch ist |rolleyes. Wenn dann der Jahrgang 2015 angeblich komplett fehlt, ist doch die Frage, ob viele Dorsche zu dem Zeitpunkt bereits abgewandert waren und sich dadurch der Jahrgang in der östlichen Ostsee aufhält . 

Eventuell sollten die Wissenschaftler mal die Bestände und die Ursachen dort auch intensiver untersuchen und nicht gleich für den Bereich der östlichen Ostsee die Quoten erhöhen. Denn dann wird dort der Bestand der westlichen Ostsee gleich vernichtet. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Dorsche zurückkommen werden. Wann? Ich weiß es nicht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand und Angelerfolg*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die Fänge insgesamt von uns Anglern sind gleichgeblieben, jedoch hat sich die Zahl der Angler deutlich erhöht!


Bezweifle ich..
Siehe rückgängige Zahlen der Kutter.
Gab vor EU-Fahrgastschiffrichtlinie schlicht doppelt so viele (gefüllte) Angelkutter..

Und ich bezweifle grundsätzlich die Aussage, dass beim Fang der Angle der (vorhandene) Dorsch (Biomasse des Dorsches) keine Rolle spielen soll...

Weiss jeder Dorschangler selber, wie unterschiedlich das je nach Bestand ausfällt, von "ich geh nicht mehr raus" Anfang der 80er mal schon bis dann zu "macht bald keinen Spaß mehr, zu einfach" Ende der 80er..

Meine Gegenbehauptung:
Wo (angeblich) keine Dorsche sind, kann eben auch kein Angler nen Dorsch fangen..

Oder anders:
(Angeblich) Weniger Biomasse Dorsch, weniger Fang bei Anglern...


----------



## xbsxrvxr (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand und Angelerfolg*

der gelegenheitsangler wird bei sinkenden beständen sicher auch weniger fangen.
ich zb würde aber einfach länger angeln und hätte trotzdem meine fische...
wenn der bestand also groß ist brauche ich für 10 dorsche ne stunde, wird er kleiner verdoppelt sich einfach die angelzeit, oder ich geh zweimal los...der aufwand steigt, die fangmenge aber bleibt.

außerdem befischen wir ja entweder ansammlungen, oder hot spots...wir finden also auch dann noch fisch, wenn viele andere bereiche fast fischleer sind( machen die fischer ja auch).
so bekommt man oft nen falschen eindruck über den bestand.


aber eigentlich sollten ja die kleinboot/kayak/belly-angler die "hauptentnehmer" sein...dann erst die kutterangler und strandangler...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand und Angelerfolg*

Da weit über 60% (glaube an die 70%) der Dorschangler "Dorsch-Gelegenheitsangler" (keine Einheimischen) sind, glaub ich das schon mal nicht..

Natürlich kann man über nen Bestand nen falschen Eindruck bekommen, gerade als Einheimischer.. 

Die Angelkutter befischen auch "Hotspots", weil die wollen, dass ihre Gäste wieder kommen, die fahren nicht freiwillig am Fisch vorbei..

Und es hat schon Gründe, wenn trotz massiven Kutterrückganges auch die verbliebenen Kutter kaum mal noch (ausser Feiertags und Samstag) überhaupt annähernd voll sind...

Und die liegen sicher NICHT an den tollen Dorschfängen auch bei abnehmenden Beständen.....

Und Berufsfischerei befischt genauso Spots - nur dass die im Gegensatz zu den Anglern mit einem Hol ganze Spots komplett plattmachen und ganze Schwärme eliminieren kann, während Angler das NIE schaffen können.

Ich vertrau Fangmeldungen und Berichten (hier im Forum, aber auch FB in entsprechenden Gruppen) inzwischen deutlich mehr als eigeninteressengesteuerten "Instituten", denen es in meinen Augen nur noch drum geht, Steuerkohle (EU, Bund, Land) für weitere Forschung locker zu machen (was nicht mehr funzt, wenn man Anglern keinen signifikanten Einfluss mehr zuspricht (also nicht mehr "forschen" muss) und sie von Opfern der massiven Fischerei zu weiteren Tätern machen will)...

Ich bleibe dabei:
*Der Bestand der Dorsche hat signifikanten Einfluss auf die Fänge der Angler...*

Je mehr Dorsch da ist, desto mehr werden Angler fangen.
Je weniger Dorsch da ist, desto weniger werden Angler fangen ..

(Schon weil viele nicht mehr kommen, wenn nix geht...)


----------



## seeschwalbe (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand und Angelerfolg*

Wo kein Dorsch ist, kann man auch keinen fangen,
Wir waren am Sontag den 25.09. auf der Ostsee
auf der Christa. Alles mit Ostseeerfahrung.
Bei 34 Angler kamen 40 Dorsche raus, bei aller
Mühe des Käptn.  auch auf den Kleinbooten wird
sehr wenig gefangen.
Schaut Euch mal im Frühjahr die Fischkutter an
wenn sie in den Hafen kommen, Laichdorsche über Laichdorsche
in den Kisten.
Wo soll denn der Nachwuchs herkommen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand und Angelerfolg*

Wie gesagt, ihr angelt halt "unwissenschaftlich" - nach denen fängst Du so viel wie vorher....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand und Angelerfolg*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die Fänge insgesamt von uns Anglern sind gleichgeblieben, jedoch hat sich die Zahl der Angler deutlich erhöht! Also ist der Fang/ Angler rückläufig.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bezweifle ich..
> Siehe rückgängige Zahlen der Kutter.
> Gab vor EU-Fahrgastschiffrichtlinie schlicht doppelt so viele (gefüllte) Angelkutter..



Das ist aber an den Zahlen u.a. des Thünen- Institutes erkennbar. Frag doch mal die Anzahl der Verkäufe von Küstenscheinen in MV ab? Daraus kann man sicherlich eine Entwicklung ableiten. Deshalb bleibe ich auch bei meiner Aussage, die sich im übrigen mit meinem persönlichen Empfinden an der Ostsee deckt.

Die Zahlen der Fänge von 2005 sind nahezu identisch mit 2015 (Anglerfänge; ca. 2900 tonnen p.a.). Dazwischen gab es aber auch Jahre mit deutlich weniger Dorschfängen von Anglern.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ich bezweifle grundsätzlich die Aussage, dass beim Fang der Angle  der (vorhandene) Dorsch (Biomasse des Dorsches) keine Rolle spielen  soll...



Da braucht man sich doch nur die Seiten vom Thünen- Institut anschauen und kann feststellen, dass das so ist! 

Laut dem Institut waren 2006 und 2007 schlechte Jahre beim Dorschnachwuchs, da waren die Anglerfänge auch deutlich unter dem Schnitt. Gleiches gilt für 2011. Wenn Du Dir das Chart vom Thünen- Institut der Nachwuchsproduktion des Dorsches anschaust und das dazugehörige Chart der Anglerfänge, sind die Diagramme nahezu identisch!! 

Jetzt hat sich die Meeresangelei ja auch technisch immer weiterentwickelt, also Köder und Echolote. Die Anzahl der Angler ist auch höher geworden, aber die Fänge insgesamt aller Angler identisch- und dann sollen wir keine Abhängigkeit der Biomasse haben? Lächerlich!

Achja, das Thünen- Institut schreibt auf seiner Homepage _"Eine Befragung der Hobbyfischer, (Freizeitfischer, die kommerzielle  Fanggeräte wie Stellnetze und Reusen einsetzen dürfen) ergab, dass diese  nur eine relativ geringe Menge an Dorsch fangen und für die  Gesamtentnahme ohne Bedeutung sind."_. Heißt das, dass die die Fänge der Freizeitfischer mit Stellnetzen und Reusen mit den Fängen der Angler zusammen zählen? Weil die bei den drohenden Beschränkungen ja immer von Freizeitfischern reden! Hat das mal jemand bei den Verhandlungen hinterfragt? Sind dann die Anglerfänge auch ohne Bedeutung?


----------



## derporto (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand und Angelerfolg*

Ich denke wir sind aktuell das erste Mal seit vielen Jahren wieder an der Schwelle angekommen, dass sich der Rückgang der Population tatsächlich auf den Erfolg der Angler durchschlägt, also merkbar wird.

Grundsätzlich steht über bekannten Spots (z.B. dem Trollegrund aber auch viel kleinflächiger, z.B. über Wracks) so gut wie immer Fisch. Egal wie groß die Gesamtpopulation ist, diese Spots werden stets bevorzugt besetzt von der Masse an Individuen die der Spot "vertragen" kann. Für die dem Spot entnommenen Fische rücken andere nach. 

In diesem Jahr scheint es mir erstmals so zu sein, dass die bekannten Spots sich nur noch zögerlich oder gar nicht mehr regenerieren. 

Wohlgemerkt in der Westlichen Ostsee. Die Mommark und Fynshavn-Foren sind hierfür ein untrüglicher Indikator. Aber auch in allen regionalen Unterforen der Anrainer ist ähnliches zu lesen. Anders scheint es wiederum aktuell in der Östlichen Ostsee auszusehen. Ob die Abnahme ein schleichender Prozess ist der bald auch diesen Abschnitt erfassen wird oder eine Verdriftung westlicher Populationen in die Östlichen Gebiete stattgefunden hat vermag ich nicht zu mutmaßen.


----------



## bombe220488 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand und Angelerfolg*

Für mich ist es erstmal ganz einfach, wo mehr Fisch ist kann wird auch mehr Fisch gefangen.

Sicherlich gibt es stellen mit Nahrung/Strömung/Versteck wo sich immer Dorsche aufhalten, sofern es noch welche gibt. 
Ich denke aber irgendwann sind diese Plätze besetzt und es ist nicht genug Nahrung für alle da und ein Teil zieht weiter und besetzt andere stellen. 
Ich glaube man hat eine höhere Chance einen Dorsch anzutreffen wenn es viel Dorsch gibt.
Umso mehr stellen besetzt sind umso weniger kann man dran vorbei angeln.


----------



## Nidderauer (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand und Angelerfolg*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> Sicherlich gibt es stellen mit Nahrung/Strömung/Versteck wo sich immer Dorsche aufhalten, sofern es noch welche gibt.



 Na klar gibt es die. Und es wird auch immer Angler geben, die so gewieft sind, das einzige Echo auf dem Bildschirm weit und breit an die frische Luft zu befördern.

 Dies bedeutet aber eben nicht, dass die Masse der Angler auch zu ihrem Fisch kommt. Das macht doch einen Unterschied, ob da ein Schwarm mit 100 Fischen am Wrack steht oder 3 einzelne Individuen.

 Die "reichen" für den einen zufriedenen Angler, der sie zuerst findet und dann ist der Spot platt bis zum nächsten Wetter- bzw. Strömungswechsel. Oder wird längere Zeit überhaupt nicht besetzt, weil großflächig keine Fische da sind. 

 Und eigentlich sollte man annehmen, dass eine geringere Anzahl an Räubern zu einem erhöhten Aufkommen von Futter, wie z.B. Krabben führt (was den Fangerfolg zusätzlich erschwert). 

 Das scheint in der westlichen Ostsee aber auch nicht der Fall zu sein, vielfach hab ich gelesen, dass die wenigen gefangenen Dorsche überwiegend sehr schlank waren, was auf zu wenig Nahrung schließen lässt und möglicherweise eine Erklärung dafür ist, dass insgesamt sehr wenige Fische da sind.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## forellenbernhard (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand und Angelerfolg*

Ich habe früher oft an Forellenteichen geangelt. An kleinen, klaren Teichen konnte man oft sehen ob noch Fisch drin war oder nicht. Ich denke ich war kein schlechter Forellenangler und habe wenn viel Fisch drin war viele Forellen gefangen. Wenn aber nur die für mich eingesetzten 6 drin waren, konnte ich logischerweise auch nicht mehr fangen. Ob das auch für die Ostsee zutrifft weiß ich nicht. Aber es erscheint mir logisch, wo kein Fisch ist, kann ich keinen fangen.


----------



## exil-dithschi (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand und Angelerfolg*



forellenbernhard schrieb:


> Ich habe früher oft an Forellenteichen geangelt. An kleinen, klaren Teichen konnte man oft sehen ob noch Fisch drin war oder nicht. Ich denke ich war kein schlechter Forellenangler und habe wenn viel Fisch drin war viele Forellen gefangen. Wenn aber nur die für mich eingesetzten 6 drin waren, konnte ich logischerweise auch nicht mehr fangen. Ob das auch für die Ostsee zutrifft weiß ich nicht. Aber es erscheint mir logisch, wo kein Fisch ist, kann ich keinen fangen.



mir erscheint das auch logisch.
ähnlich erging es mal einem kleinen tümpel an dem man gut köderfische fangen konnte. das sprach sich leider bei den falschen rum und schon bald konnte man eben gar nicht mehr so gut köderfische fangen.
sicher sind die umstände in der ostsee um einiges komplexer als an einem kleinen tümpel, oder ganz sicher anders, dennoch, wenig fang gleich wenig fisch.


----------

